# Wisconsin NewBee



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

My wife and I are just starting with Honey Bees. We have our suits. smoker, hives, etc. and are waiting for our packages to arrive.
We are starting Carniolans and may try adding VSH, Russians or both next year. 
A little about us. I am an electrician by day. At night I become a farmer tending 4 acres of apple and pear trees, 1/2+ acre of Red Raspberries, a few rows of Currants and Goosberries, 30+ PawPaw trees, assorted Peach, Cherry, Persimmon, Quince and a few nut trees for good measure. My wife looks after 3 three year old kids during the day and me at night.
We're getting into bees mostly for the pollinating but also looking forward to being able to offer honey for sale as well.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Welcome!! I raise a few apples as well (only 300 trees so far)
I'll have to tap you for info on orchard questions.


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey! Apple Farmer from Wisconsin--welcome! My family had an apple orchard too; with bees. 3 three year old kids; are they 'triplets'!!?


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks to all for the welcome.
Sundance, it's nice to have someone with more than one thing in common to talk to!
Oldbee, No triplets. One boy (a friends grandson) and twin girls (our nieces).


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Hi Apple Farmer

Welcome to beesource and beekeeping. Having more beekeepers is always a good thing - especially one from Wisconsin! 

Good Luck,

Jesse


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Welcome fellow WI beekeeper. Sounds like your bees will have a happy location. Best of luck!


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Jesse. Sorry but I have to ask...do to your location do your bees have to have boating skills?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello Apple Farmer
I just wanted to send another Wisconsin welcome. Bees are so addicting you might find them becoming the main focus before the fruit trees.
Sheri


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

A warm Wisconsin welcome from the other side of the state, Apple Farmer. We have about four acres of apple trees too. And Sheri is right - bees are soooo addicting!


MM


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Apple Farmer said:


> Thanks for the welcome Jesse. Sorry but I have to ask...do to your location do your bees have to have boating skills?


Me, maybe............ not so much for the bees. I want them to stay on this side of the pond and not pick up any of those "county" genetics


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Thanks Everone*

Thanks again from the southeast corner of the state to all of you.:applause:

Looks like I've fallen in with with a group of addicts mom wouldn't have minded me hanging out with It's good to see that some of us have multiple addictions in common

Sure wish my bees would get here looking at empty hives get's pretty frustrating


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Apple blossom Honey*

I was wondering what Apple Blossom honey is like? I have a few
hives in NH near a orchard and never kept track, just extracted
everything in july.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

mobees, I hope I can tell you what Apple Blossom Honey tastes like in about a month!
I just had a "learning experiance" with one of my hives (laying workers, no queen). I posted another thead minutes ago hoping for some ideas.


----------

